# Hill country wedding



## paigew (Feb 21, 2015)

A beautiful January wedding in the Texas Hill country. I was limited to 15 uploads  the rest are on my blog if you care to see 
1




2



3



 4



5


 
6



7



8


 
9


 
10



11



12


 
13


 
14



15


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2015)

not large enough to see in any real detail here, but overall it looks like a nice set. 
#3 (in color) #5, #6, and #8 would be my favorites.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

I like this wedding coverage. The shot of her being walked down the aisle with the attendant holding the photo of what I assume is her departed father (?) has huge emotional impact, just simply huge. What a powerful photo you captured!

The bride's wedding dress might be the most beautiful and perfectly chosen one I've ever seen.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 21, 2015)

nice stuff here paige!  Realize mostly out of your control, but the sky on 9 looks a little awry maybe blending in with her a little too much. nit picking.....3, 8 really like the water shots came out well, one of the water shots might need a little cropping as the water is becoming a little too much of the frame. 14 color i like. Love the processing a usual. Gives your photos a certain brand look very desirable.  Lot of shots here, and most seem pretty good to me!


----------



## funwitha7d (Feb 21, 2015)

#4, 6 and 9, brother or dad looks more emotional than hubby walker he down the isle plus brides emotion is captured well, very nice


----------



## paigew (Feb 22, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> not large enough to see in any real detail here, but overall it looks like a nice set.
> #3 (in color) #5, #6, and #8 would be my favorites.


 thanks! I know too bad I can't fit them all on here full size  I'd have to link the entire gallery 



Derrel said:


> I like this wedding coverage. The shot of her being walked down the aisle with the attendant holding the photo of what I assume is her departed father (?) has huge emotional impact, just simply huge. What a powerful photo you captured!
> 
> The bride's wedding dress might be the most beautiful and perfectly chosen one I've ever seen.


Thank you! I loved that image as well, I'm so glad I was able to convey the story since including her father was very important to her.



bribrius said:


> nice stuff here paige!  Realize mostly out of your control, but the sky on 9 looks a little awry maybe blending in with her a little too much. nit picking.....3, 8 really like the water shots came out well, one of the water shots might need a little cropping as the water is becoming a little too much of the frame. 14 color i like. Love the processing a usual. Gives your photos a certain brand look very desirable.  Lot of shots here, and most seem pretty good to me!


Hey thanks!


----------



## Bluffkin (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful set. 

I agree, the picture with her father is truly emotional, captured forever, so never forgotten. This is what it's all about.


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice set!
What type of lighting did you use?


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice set. Well done. All in all, I think you gave them lasting memories and a great way.


----------



## paigew (Mar 9, 2015)

hombredelmar said:


> Nice set!
> What type of lighting did you use?



Thank you! Everything was natural light except the images in set 12 & 13...for those I used bounced flash


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 10, 2015)

paigew said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set!
> ...


 

I see. Once again, nice set, tint and perspectives!!
Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 11, 2015)

Very well done, I think. As someone who's shooting his first wedding in July, I really appreciate getting to deconstruct other people's work and see how they shoot/light their images. Well done!


----------

